# new firemouth



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

been looking for a nice male for a while and got one today. he's about 4". late christmas present from my bro


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

his woman







she's just under 6"


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice present Lemmy!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

together in my 75g


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

and their not so nice tankmate, my 14" oscar


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

good sh*t


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gonna try breeding em ehhh?? nice lookin present by the way


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, I miss having my old pair


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look great lemmy


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sexy fishy's


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like da oscar!


----------

